# Budd Wheel Removal



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Is there special trick to getting the front Budd wheels off? The truck is a 96 F-350 Dump 4x4 Diesel. I tried the old fashion way of beating the tire with a sledge and that didn't seem to help. Air Hammer Didnt really help either. Are they just rusted on? 

Thanks in advance,

Derek


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Try undoing the lug nuts:waving:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

try putting on like 4 or 5 lugs and drive it around the block sometimes it breaks the rust wheel comes off . other times your gunna need to do what have been doing hammering on it good luck anti serize the crap out of it


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

law on the ground sideways and kick the tire , kick hard , it always works for me


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

BTW juice it up some some pb blaster or something like that too


----------



## atgreene (Nov 11, 2006)

A lot of the Fords I've seen around here have had to have the rims cut off with a torch. Make sure you neverseize them before you put them back on.


----------



## snowpushn420 (Dec 28, 2002)

Air tire up to 100 or so pounds and beat it with a BFH


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Got them off today. Had to heat them up with the torches then hit them with the sledge. Put them back on with a lot of anti seize


----------

